# Wacom Pen Sensitivity



## stevevp (Jul 26, 2017)

I am a new Wacom Intuos Pro (small) user and like most new tablet users I'm struggling to get to grips with it but trying hard not to admit defeat and put it on Ebay! I believe it is worth the effort for use with Photoshop which I am also trying to learn. I could be wrong ...

One particular annoyance would seem to be pen sensitivity when using the tablet with my newish rMBP. After I have adjusted a slider and go to move the pen away it does not immediately "detach" from the slider which then inadvertently gets dragged away from the setting I want. Is there a setting which can stop this happening?

Conversely on my PC there is a reluctance for the pen to move the sliders at all, even with Windows Ink turned off. This is a lesser problem as I will be updating my PC later in the year - I'm just waiting to see what the iMac Pro has to offer and at what price - but it would be good to get the tablet working now if possible.

Grateful for any advice, especially on the rMBP issue. In both cases, drivers are up to date.


----------



## davidedric (Jul 27, 2017)

Your post rings a couple of bells with me.

I also suffer the "lift off" problem caused (I think) because the pen works on close proximity not touch, and I struggle to lift off vertically.  I hope someone can offer advice.

The sticky slider problem has been driving me mad (there's a thread somewhere about it).  In my case it just appeared one day. Then I discovered that if I connected the power cable (I normally run wirelessly) it was ok.  Then a few months ago I decided to try wireless again, and it was fine.  Then the problem reappeared out of the blue a few weeks ago.  I have no idea what is going on.

I do have a work round.  If I tap somewhere along the slider path the slider jumps to that point, as it should, and then behaves normally.  It's a pain, though.

Good luck!  Dave


----------



## stevevp (Jul 27, 2017)

Many thanks for your message Dave. I have tried again today and there doesn't seem to be any difference between wireless or wired but strangely it doesn't seem to be as bad today as it was yesterday. I guess it's just a bit buggy but no less annoying for it. The other thread is here: https://www.lightroomqueen.com/community/threads/annoyance-with-lr-and-wacom-tablet.29689/#post-1198918. I need to double check the behaviour associated with the pen tip.
Cheers, Steve


----------



## happycranker (Jul 28, 2017)

With Windows the sticky slider is definitely a problem, with Adobe products anyway. Another way round is to use the scrub left/right on the slider amount, a double arrow icon appears and you have precise control again with the pen!


----------



## davidedric (Jul 28, 2017)

I just checked my tablet's behaviour again.  Once more, the stickiness only appears when used wirelessly, it's fine when plugged into a USB socket.  Very strange.

Just found something else out.  Turning the "double click" distance to "Off" eliminates the the problem of the pen not detaching from the slider when it is lifted, at least for me.

Dave


----------



## stevevp (Jul 29, 2017)

I have checked the behaviour again on Windows and find that the reluctance to move a slider is only marginally worse when using the tablet wirelessly compared with wired and, for some reason, some sliders eg Clarity and Vibrance are worse than others. Clicking on the numerical value to the right of the slider to drag it left or right works although if I accidentally highlight the value (even with double click turned off) it brings up the on screen keyboard - not that I have a touch screen! I am working on a freshly rebooted PC with no other programs open so I won't be surprised if it gets worse as LR slows down - as sadly it always and rapidly does.

I note that in the thread referenced above, the image of the Wacom pen settings shows there to be drop down of actions associated with the pen tip. At least in my Windows version, there is no drop down and only the default "click".

I shall keep plodding on with this! Meanwhile thanks again for all the advice.


----------



## Hoggy (Sep 9, 2017)

Sadly, this problem is still here..  No matter driver updates/rollbacks, wireless, wired, etc.
I'll have to keep the other two tips in mind, though -- 'scrubby', and 'double-click distance'.

The only thing that fixes it here, is by turning off Windows Ink - but then I lose pen pressure sensitivity.  This got fixed in PS, so I don't know why it's taking so long for LR to get the fix,too.  ... At least I have a half-arsed workaround by using different windows-ink settings in two different pens, here - but it's still a problem when I'm using the 'pressure-sensitive pen' and want to move some settings during its use.

However, I've come to find that it doesn't only affect the moving sliders, but EVERYthing in LR that requires any pen movement threshold at all..  From dragging a crop box, all the way to selecting text in a dialog box.  It even affects such things in LR plugins as well.

And unrelated, now LR versions 2015.10.1 - 2015.12 don't want to work with my integrated AMD HD6620 graphics 'card' (even though I rolled back drivers, like the Adobe 'known issues' stated) - so I had to roll back LR versions to be able to use the GPU acceleration again.  UGH!!  Driving me mad, I tell ya!


----------

